# Opinions on the 21st Century Wiley Clapp TaLo LTW Colt Commander



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am thinking of buying one of these after shooting my friends this past weekend. I only shot a couple mags but it feels awesome. It is a little snappy but it's a light weight .45 and to be expected. I have an XDs 45 that is also snappy so no big deal. I have never had a 1911 but I think this will be my first. 
I am just wondering what everyone's opinion is of Colt after the bankruptcy. I was told by my grandfather before he died a Kimber is what you show friends and a Colt is what you show the bad guys. Lol 

Just wondering what everyone likes. I know it's probably like a Big three truck debate but still it's nice too see things from a different perspective.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I have 2 1911 colts. I spend a lot of time on 1911forum and the general consensus is that the quality of colt firearms has really gone up since the early 90's, just about up to par with what it used to be back in the day. In my opinion, when you compare their low/med/high end guns to the competitors in the same price range you be hard pressed to find a better gun. Plus it's a colt, it's probably the most likely to go up in value. Good luck with your decision


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I also read good stuff about Colt as well as Springfield, Dan Wesson, Les Baer, but not so much Kimber and really not so much Taurus, but it's all read from the internet so you know... I sure do like my full size stainless 45acp Springfield Range Officer which is reasonably priced, accurate and has been reliable so far. The RO is heavy so not much snap for a 45, great for a modest range gun. Unless you're going to carry, why the lightweight? Be safe.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

ohiojmj said:


> I also read good stuff about Colt as well as Springfield, Dan Wesson, Les Baer, but not so much Kimber and really not so much Taurus, but it's all read from the internet so you know... I sure do like my full size stainless 45acp Springfield Range Officer which is reasonably priced, accurate and has been reliable so far. The RO is heavy so not much snap for a 45, great for a modest range gun. Unless you're going to carry, why the lightweight? Be safe.


The gun will most likely see a lot of holster time. I currently only own one so called safe queen and that is my .44mag. I plan on shooting and learning how to shoot my new .45 defensively. I like my XDs but it isn't a 1911 and follow up shots are not super easy. My XD9 is a much easier gun to shoot but I like the added power of a .45 I am going to visit a gun shop today to hold the Wiley Clapp Commander and the CCO. I have not shot anything with the smaller grip but I need to see how it fits my hand and feels. I like the full size grip of the commander. I want an old school design with the modest upgrades found on the Talo Clapp custom series. I am spoiling myself because I have been working hard and saving for a very long time for just the right 1911. It needs to be ready to eat any ammo I feed it, have nice but not unnecessary features and be beautiful. The 21st Century Wiley Clapp Talo is all of my requirements i just need to see what size grip I like best.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

https://forums.1911forum.com/showthread.php?t=177275 That's a good read which might give you piece of mind


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that article. There is something to be said about building by hand. I like the idea of using old school techniques over just machining and throwing them together with MiM parts. Thanks for posting that. I really love the Colt Blue finish. I don't mind a stainless look with bead blasting but the traditional blue is my favorite.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

No problem, I read that a few months ago and thought it was a great write up. I totally agree with you about the blue finish, especially on the older guns. I like older 1911's/A1's but every now and then I'll see a commander that I like and it makes me think about buying one.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

While the Colts are as fine as anything else on that platform, I wouldn't buy in to all the hype. There's a lot of others that are constructed the same way and are less expensive.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Popspastime said:


> While the Colts are as fine as anything else on that platform, I wouldn't buy in to all the hype. There's a lot of others that are constructed the same way and are less expensive.


I totally understand what your saying about the platform having a lot of decent manufacturers. I have looked into some other guns and had a chance to hold and get the feel of multiple guns. The Sig feels really good also but man it's priced out of my range. I have a bid in on Gunbroker now for a nice 2016 Colt Competition. It's the government model that can be used as an entry level competition gun or self defense. I'm thinking that gun fills more of what I'm looking for. I'm not sure exactly how comfortable it will be to carry everyday but I'm about to find out.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Carrying is a whole different story. The 5" iron is heavy and almost needs to be carried in either a shoulder holster or belt type holster due to weight. The 4" Commander is only 2 oz's lighter but still heavy enough to carry on the belt better. I have a 3" Sig Ultra "Alloy frame" I like to carry appendix style and that's my favorite to carry any dress style. _(I'm not a side or rear belt carrier) _These are my experiences with them that I thought I'd pass along. Good Luck with it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you for the information. First hand thoughts are exactly what people like me need when making this kind of decision. The first reason I thought about getting the light weight commander is because of the reduced weight. That is a nice looking gun. I am used to carrying a polymer gun that weighs very little or a j frame that weighs even less. I'm sure I will figure out the best way for me to carry it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I just won an auction on gun broker and got a pretty good price on a NIB 2016 colt competition. I know it has the 80 series trigger safety assembly but for the price I got this baby I feel pretty good. I don't know why it doesn't have the 70 series trigger assembly but it is what it is. I know it's not the lightweight commander I was thinking about but I got it for 400 dollars less than the Talo Clapp commander. Shipped to my FFL for just under 700 can't beat that deal with a stick. Hopefully it is as awesome as I am envisioning.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Good job, and I'm sure you'll be happy with it. If I remember right they had that trigger pretty well done. I have both 70 series and 80 series and 80 series set up as 70 series triggers. To be quite honest I can't tell the difference in any of them, and I shoot them all a lot. That new light weight commander looks awesome but never handled one to talk about it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks, I am still in the market for a commander it just won't be the Clapp Commander unless I get a really good deal and it doesn't seem like anything from the custom shop comes cheap.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> I am thinking of buying one of these *after shooting my friends* this past weekend. .


I hope your friends survived!
I had a Colt 1911 when I served as a MP and I would like to get another some day. Good job on finding your pistol.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> I hope your friends survived!
> I had a Colt 1911 when I served as a MP and I would like to get another some day. Good job on finding your pistol.


Ha ha that's funny I didn't realize I made it sound like I actually shot my friends.lol I have not shot the Competition model as of yet but I will report back once I have given it some range time. I will most likely change out the blue fiber optic for one of the other colors it comes with and probably change the grips to some that are not blue.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> Ha ha that's funny I didn't realize I made it sound like I actually shot my friends.lol I have not shot the Competition model as of yet but I will report back once I have given it some range time. I will most likely change out the blue fiber optic for one of the other colors it comes with and probably change the grips to some that are not blue.


Kinda like the funny headlines that I get emails on occasionally. I was pretty sure you didn't wound them too badlly.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Awesome purchase. You got a great gun for a heck of a price. Heck that's cheaper than the rugers and Remington's I've seen for sale locally which some consider "entry level" 1911's. Almost half the price of some Kimbers and sigs! Nice work, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks, It is scheduled to arrive at my FFL on Tuesday and I am kind of like a kid waiting for Christmas morning. I didn't think my bid of 650 would hold up but it seems like most people were buying the 9mm version over the .45 with 3 minutes left I checked to see activity and it was the longest three minutes ever. Gun broker has a fifteen minute rule and every time someone else bids fifteen minutes is added on so everyone gets a fair shake. You can get bid up pretty quick. I had that happen with an M&P sport and I just tapped out. I was surprised no one else bid on the Colt and I wasn't going to go over 775 anyways but I was really hoping to get away cheap. Now I have some extra money for mags, ammo, and holster.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow that's a good price, is it new? I haven't seen one with a starting bid under $750. You stole it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It had no reserve price 22 bidders and I do feel like I stole it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Picked up my new Colt Competition yesterday and put 200rds through it today. I really like this gun but don't really like the blue fiber optic. The gun comes with three colors to choose from and I will most likely just use the green color. The gun performed flawlessly. I did have to raise my rear sight a bit after the first two magazines were hitting low. I need more range time but I think this gun is going to be awesome. I did shoot out the bullseye at 15 yards after figuring out my rear Novak. My groups opened up a bit at 25yards but not bad.The gun is tight but not too tight and has no rattles when shaking. The barrel and bushing fit is very tight and it is hard to break down. I don't have a lot of 5" 1911 range time but the duel recoil spring seems to allow for fast second shots. The gun seems to just put itself right back on target with minimal muzzle flip. Overall I think I am going to like this platform.







I have a bad feeling and think more 1911 Colts are in my immediate future.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice pistola..lol. Glad you like it after shooting it. I don't think you can raise the rear on that sight, pretty sure it's fixed. The color is personal preference and its good they gave you more to go with. The 1911's are easy to fall in love with.. don't ask.. hehe.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks I like it! This gun does have an adjustable rear sight







. I had to raise it up a little but it shoots well.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Cool! First Novak I've seen that's adjustable like that. Does it have a windage screw or can you move it by loosening that allen?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It has both


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry I wasn't more specific I just realized but you have to loosen the Allen to adjust windage


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Glad to hear it. I stopped into the local gander mountain Monday and there was a used colt in pretty good shape priced at $600. Went back in today to buy some small hooks for catching bait and scanned the used gun section again quickly like I always do. An employee asked me if wanted to see anything and I told him about the 1911 I saw earlier in the week and he said it sat in the case for one day as someone snagged it up quickly. I'm glad to see places like Vance's have a shelf in their cases with some colts for sale as I hadn't been seeing any over the last couple of years. Only one series 70 repro that interested me as I'm not really into the fancy front cocking serrations and big beaver tail safeties and all of that jazz. Now save up and get ya that colt WC commander!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> Picked up my new Colt Competition yesterday and put 200rds through it today. I really like this gun but don't really like the blue fiber optic. The gun comes with three colors to choose from and I will most likely just use the green color. The gun performed flawlessly. I did have to raise my rear sight a bit after the first two magazines were hitting low. I need more range time but I think this gun is going to be awesome. I did shoot out the bullseye at 15 yards after figuring out my rear Novak. My groups opened up a bit at 25yards but not bad.The gun is tight but not too tight and has no rattles when shaking. The barrel and bushing fit is very tight and it is hard to break down. I don't have a lot of 5" 1911 range time but the duel recoil spring seems to allow for fast second shots. The gun seems to just put itself right back on target with minimal muzzle flip. Overall I think I am going to like this platform.
> View attachment 215728
> I have a bad feeling and think more 1911 Colts are in my immediate future.


Nice looking colt. 1911's can be a sickness.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks and I believe I caught the bug.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Got this colt defender in 9mm couple weeks ago. Still need to shoot it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a nice looking gun. I put 250 more through mine yesterday and it's an awesome shooter. I just ordered some LSWC 200gr and some Winchester 1911 JHP and FMJ to run through that are both 230. I think the recoil is minimal on this large frame gun. It is a pleasure to shoot. I need to start reloading my own rounds soon.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Awesome to hear. I always hear of people recommend shooting around 500 rounds with 1911's as a break in period to work out any bugs. Hardwood, sounds like your colt is running fine just like mine. I don't know how many thousands of rounds I've put through my XSE without a single issue to date. Maybe it's just a colt thing


----------

